
Quipu – A Database Made of Hairs - systemfreund
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quipu
======
Kaibeezy
I’ve been reading Neal Stephenson’s _D.O.D.O._ , which refers to these quipu
as similar to, but not quite the same as, the more subtle calculating devices
used in the story to assess timeline incursions. Searching all the other words
he and his co-author used to describe them yields “calculator”. Did Stephenson
extrapolate from the quipu or is it fundamentally different? Recording rather
than analyzing?

